# Chest cable flys (low or high)



## musio

What's the difference between low or high cables? ( assuming there is a big difference?)


----------



## secondhandsoul

I find the engage different areas of the chest. Low flys hit the lower area of my chest through to the mid section (holding a good squeeze at the peak) and the high flies are more right across the whole chest. I tend to do them both as accessory lifts on bench days and have had some good chest development.


----------



## huarache

for me, low hits low, high hits high... simple


----------



## mit4500

upward movements hits upper chest (so low cables lifting upwards), downwards motion hits lower pec (high cables pulling downwards) simple as that


----------



## Rick89

dont do neither they worthless exersice


----------



## cas

Go low like I'm pulling a most muscular pose


----------



## str4nger

Rick89 said:


> dont do neither they worthless exersice


What makes you say that?


----------



## Rick89

str4nger said:


> What makes you say that?


energy better spent performing heavy compounds like a press where you will build mass

dont know anybody that has built huge slab like chest from cable flyes


----------



## str4nger

Rick89 said:


> energy better spent performing heavy compounds like a press where you will build mass
> 
> dont know anybody that has built huge slab like chest from cable flyes


I disagree

I use cable flys to isolate the chest. That may not be the best mass building excercise but they have there place in any good routine


----------



## Rick89

str4nger said:


> I disagree
> 
> I use cable flys to isolate the chest. That may not be the best mass building excercise but they have there place in any good routine


see this is what i mean fair enough they make you pumped and look good in the mirror in the gym if thats your thing great but youv just said yourself they are not the best mass builder

one of the big things i notice with great bodybuilders/powerlifters/strongmen they dont waste energy on anything that wont make them better

why do something that isnt the best for progress??


----------



## sam2012

I love them if you go heavy. They allow for a better contraction on the chest as you are able to bring your hands closer together. They also work the same as dumbells as well because the cable doesn't allow for a controlled motion like a flye machine or whatever. All the benefits of dumbbell flyes with a better contraction on the chest.


----------



## Guest

I use at the end to flood the muscle with blood, one set as many reps as I can, hold contraction for 10 secs and rep out.

Boom the pump.


----------



## mit4500

Rick89 said:


> see this is what i mean fair enough they make you pumped and look good in the mirror in the gym if thats your thing great but youv just said yourself they are not the best mass builder
> 
> one of the big things i notice with great bodybuilders/powerlifters/strongmen they dont waste energy on anything that wont make them better
> 
> why do something that isnt the best for progress??


not everyones goal is to look like a swollen body/powerlifter or strong man if thats the case then defo waste of time, but if your going for just a lean cut up look then cable flys are a good thing to add to the routine to make sure your hitting it a both angles, depends on the goal


----------



## Rick89

mit4500 said:


> not everyones goal is to look like a swollen body/powerlifter or strong man if thats the case then defo waste of time, but if your going for just a lean cut up look then cable flys are a good thing to add to the routine to make sure your hitting it a both angles, depends on the goal


lol what aload of nonsense the look of being lean and cut is from diet not what execercises your using to work the muscle group haha


----------



## C.Hill

Rick89 said:


> lol what aload of nonsense the look of being lean and cut is from diet not what execercises your using to work the muscle group haha


You know cable flys build more mass than barbell bench mate, sort it out.


----------



## cudsyaj

Rick89 said:


> see this is what i mean fair enough they make you pumped and look good in the mirror in the gym if thats your thing great but youv just said yourself they are not the best mass builder
> 
> one of the big things i notice with great bodybuilders/powerlifters/strongmen they dont waste energy on anything that wont make them better
> 
> why do something that isnt the best for progress??


dumbell flys any good??


----------



## Sweat

C.Hill said:


> You know cable flys build more mass than barbell bench mate, sort it out.


DB Kickbacks are the ultimate full body mass builder... all know this to be fact... get onto them ASAP...


----------



## C.Hill

Sweat said:


> DB Kickbacks are the ultimate full body mass builder... all know this to be fact... get onto them ASAP...


I find cable kickbacks more effective one legged on a bosu ball. Compound.


----------



## Sweat

C.Hill said:


> I find cable kickbacks more effective one legged on a bosu ball. Compound.


Thanks for this tip mate, appreciate it, off to gym now to do them!


----------



## mit4500

Rick89 said:


> lol what aload of nonsense the look of being lean and cut is from diet not what execercises your using to work the muscle group haha


yeah obviously but you still need to work out to look lean/ripped with the dieting, and for this look you dont have to have huge muscles im saying you can still look good from flys, how could you not understand that?? so yeah exactly it doesnt matter what exercises your doing so you just contradicted yourself. You could even try it to reduce the 'chode' look


----------



## Rick89

mit4500 said:


> yeah obviously but you still need to work out to look lean/ripped with the dieting, and for this look you dont have to have huge muscles im saying you can still look good from flys, how could you not understand that?? so yeah exactly it doesnt matter what exercises your doing so you just contradicted yourself. You could even try it to reduce the 'chode' look


haha lol

i said what form of exercise has no result in lean or cut look, not muscle size, read my wording properly before making rubbish false remarks please buddy

you carry on mate your clearly happy with your results and i train for strongman so dont give to poops what I look like 

Im sure you look awesome :lol:


----------



## mit4500

Will never know how you can't understand my point is agreeing that flys are not a great mass builder but can still be usefull for people who want a more athletic look. Personally use them after bench to finish off burning the chest out and yes i look tremendous thank-you


----------



## Rick89

mit4500 said:


> Will never know how you can't understand my point is agreeing that flys are not a great mass builder but can still be usefull for people who want a more athletic look. Personally use them after bench to finish off burning the chest out and yes i look tremendous thank-you


also I may sound stupid here but what is the "chode" look lol, what does it mean?


----------



## C.Hill

mit4500 said:


> yeah obviously but you still need to work out to look lean/ripped with the dieting, and for this look you dont have to have huge muscles im saying you can still look good from flys, how could you not understand that?? so yeah exactly it doesnt matter what exercises your doing so you just contradicted yourself. You could even try it to reduce the 'chode' look


What's the chode look?lol


----------



## tony10

cudsyaj said:


> dumbell flys any good??


yes mate. better off doing d/b flys imo.


----------



## mit4500

lol was only joking with you as your a decent height but a 'chode' is a shape thats as wide as it is tall someone down my gym also does powerlifting hes huge but on the short side calls himself the chode thought it might be a well known term in but obviously isnt. Jus saying not everyone wants to max out their muscles like a powerlifter but cba anymore so f**k flys


----------



## Smitch

Can someone please explain to me what a cutting exercise is?


----------



## thebearman

Smitch said:


> Can someone please explain to me what a cutting exercise is?


Cardio.


----------



## musio

Smitch said:


> Can someone please explain to me what a cutting exercise is?


Cutting veggies for a stir fry...vigorously


----------



## mit4500

cutting is an aim, lowering body fat for a lean musclular look, a cutting diet would be to aim to loose weight (fat) eg low carbhigh protein diet


----------



## Marshan

You know a guy who calls himself the chode?? That's just so so wrong.


----------

